
The Loom of Language (1944) - montalbano
https://archive.org/details/TheLoomOfLanguage/page/n3
======
xjoins
For those, like me, who had no idea what this was, here's the product summary
from Amazon:

> Here is an informative introduction to language: its origins in the past,
> its growth through history, and its present use for communication between
> peoples.

> It is at the same time a history of language, a guide to foreign tongues,
> and a method for learning them. It shows, through basic vocabularies, family
> resemblances of languages―Teutonic, Romance, Greek―helpful tricks of
> translation, key combinations of roots and phonetic patterns. It presents by
> common-sense methods the most helpful approach to the mastery of many
> languages; it condenses vocabulary to a minimum of essential words; it
> simplifies grammar in an entirely new way; and it teaches a languages as it
> is actually used in everyday life.

> But this book is more than a guide to foreign languages; it goes deep into
> the roots of all knowledge as it explores the history of speech. It lights
> up the dim pathways of prehistory and unfolds the story of the slow growth
> of human expression from the most primitive signs and sounds to the
> elaborate variations of the highest cultures. Without language no knowledge
> would be possible; here we see how language is at once the source and the
> reservoir of all we know.

[Source]([https://www.amazon.com/Loom-Language-Approach-Mastery-
Langua...](https://www.amazon.com/Loom-Language-Approach-Mastery-
Languages/dp/039330034X))

------
wmnwmn
Loved this book when I was college age

